# Unable to load Windows Server 2003



## khup (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I am new here and hope will find my solutions here.
I am sorry if this sounds irrelevant here, but since i believed my problem is related to hardware issue i am posting here.
I ran XP sp2 on Intel board DP35DP processor core 2 duo 3.0 ghz, USB keyboard and mouse (logitech internet pro) 2 GB of DDR2 RAM, SATA HDD 250 GB (Seagate) Nvidia 7 series and SATA DVD Oot tech Samsung Writer.

The problem is, i cannot load Windows Server 2003. I formated a particular drive on my HDD for this purpose. But everytime I tried installing WS 2003, it went fine till it installs keyboard and mouse, but I always got BSOD stating IRQ_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL_TO error message. I then thought, i would format my C: drive which contains XP sp and would load afresh WS 2003. Got the same exact problem again. Is it possible that my mouse and keyboard are not supported for WS 2003 ?

Or anyone can help??????


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Before installing windows, you must first install the SATA drivers from your motherboard driver disc. You should copy these to a floppy disk.
During the Windows Server 2003 install, press F6 when Setup asks if you need to provide additional drivers. The Windows installer will then ask you for the floppy disk during installation.


----------



## khup (Jul 8, 2008)

Thankyou for the response.

The thing is that I have already installed all the drivers required and have been running XP since. During Win Server 2003 installation, it never prompt me if i need any additional drivers. Also I don't have FDD. So what do you think I shoud do in this situation?
Please


----------



## khup (Jul 8, 2008)

How do I add additional drivers for SATA without floppy drives. Please advice.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Install a floppy drive...takes about 10 minutes....use an external floppy or try a USB drive.
The Setup procedure will tell you to Press F6 to install additional drivers; at the bottom of the screen. You need to watch carefully.

Windows Server 2003 will not install using SATA Devices unless you install these drivers during Setup.


----------



## khup (Jul 8, 2008)

here I am agiain.

My mobo doesn't support Floppy Drives and doesn't even have the port for it. Is there any external device such as External FDD through USB? My board is Intel DP35DP


----------



## macjr42 (Jul 25, 2008)

You probably have 2 issues. You can use an external Floppy drive. It must be a Teac floppy drive for server 2003. If you do not use a Teac It will find the drive load the drivers and as windows continues it will ask for the drivers again and not find the drive. This will allow you to load the drivers. As for your original question this error is usually caused by using 2003 server R1. You must have Windows 2003 Server R2.


----------



## khup (Jul 8, 2008)

macjr42 said:


> You probably have 2 issues. You can use an external Floppy drive. It must be a Teac floppy drive for server 2003. If you do not use a Teac It will find the drive load the drivers and as windows continues it will ask for the drivers again and not find the drive. This will allow you to load the drivers. As for your original question this error is usually caused by using 2003 server R1. You must have Windows 2003 Server R2.


Dear Mac,

Thankyou so much for the info.. It worked. I am finally able run Server 2003 R2. However i had issue with the serial key. Tried finding serials from the net.. got almost 20 but none work. Now its giving me 30 days to activate. Hope you can help me with that...
Its Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition SP2


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Khup
Have you read the TSF Site Rules?

ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------

